# The origin of



## mannucci

Salutare tutoror!

I would like to know how to say in Romanian this phrase. But, I've some doubts on how to say it
what is the origin of your study project?

My attempt would be : Cave este originea proiectului vostru?

Mulțumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## jazyk

Ca*r*e

But I'm not sure I know what it means either in English or in Romanian. I wouldn't understand ¿Cuál es el origen de su/vuestro proyecto (de estudios)? either. Could you give more information?


----------



## mannucci

I asked a friend who was doing a study project at his university.  and i told him what is the origin of your project?  I don't know if you understand me?


----------



## jazyk

No, but maybe I'm thick or I would only understand it if I were Mexican.

Do you want to know where he gets the money for his project?


----------



## mannucci

not just the question that  I wrote. what is the origin of your project?.  that is to say , what made you decide to do it?


----------



## jazyk

Maybe: Care este motivația pentru proiectul tău/vostru?


----------



## farscape

Another way of saying it could be: 

Ce te-a determinat să alegi/pornești / începi acest proiect.


----------



## irinet

Or simply,
1."Ce te-a inspirat?" or 2. "De unde/Cum ți-a venit această idee?"

There are many ways to ask this, as you can see.


----------

